# Hague Linker



## gweneir (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi.
Does anyone have any experience of sending a Hague Linker back to be serviced.
I bought my electric linker on eBay about three years ago, and its allways been a bit temperamental. My Husband has put a new needle in it ( the proper hague needle) and checked the looper adjustment, it works fine sometimes but then it will start skipping stitches,which is a pain as you cannot go backwards or the yarn will start fraying.
I have tried all different yarns, and adjusted the tension all ways.
It might link half of a sweater up and you think "this is working great" then all of a sudden it will start missing then I end up finishing it off on the sewing machine.
Thanks Eirwen.


----------



## kathleenwillow (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Eirwen, 
I am in Brynamman, and work in Ammanford, I had similar problems with my linker, hubbie cleaned off some of the grease and it works well now. However there is a man in Seven sisters who does knitting machine repairs, not sure if he could help, his name is Karl, I could find him number for you if you would like.
Kate


----------



## gweneir (Oct 22, 2011)

HI Kate.
Thanks for your reply. 
I know Karl I have bought a few knitting things from him,I didn't know whether he was still doing anything with knitting machines as I hav`nt seen him selling anything on ebay for a while.
I think I will have to send it back to be serviced.My husband is good at fixing things, but he can`t see what could be wrong with it and it looks new I don`t think it had been used a lot when I bought it which makes it more annoying. Where did your husband clean the grease from?

Eirwen


----------



## kathleenwillow (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine is manual so it was around the handle that you turn to link the knitting. He took it off cleaned and oiled it and tightened a few screws.
You have checked that you are threading it correctly?


----------



## gweneir (Oct 22, 2011)

HI. 
Yes it is threaded right I`ve checked and rechecked everything I can think of checking.
It`s allways been temperamental, if I try and sandwich a neck inbetween a band to make a double band it won`t sew through that thickness but if I sew the band on single it will link it then I have to fold the band over and hand sew it on the inside, which I don`t mind, but it is supposed to sew through all thickness according to the video and manual,but sometimes it will sew the band half way and then it will skip afew stitches which is annoying when you have live stitches.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

If I am correct in thinking that we are talking about the same man (there could be two in Seven Sisters I suppose) he sold all is stuff some time ago because of ill health and he also sold his bungalow.
Did he live in Church Lane? 
I could have the wrong person/address but it seems a small place for two machine knitting suppliers.


----------



## kathleenwillow (Mar 6, 2013)

He did have his bungalow on the market when he serviced my brother carriage last year so it could be the same person


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

My Hague linker skipped stitches as well, it was because the ratchet springs were very worn. You can get replacement springs for about a fiver from Hague Direct.


----------



## gweneir (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Polarchange just saw your message . How did you know to look at the ratchet springs? Did you do this yourself? and is it it working o.k now?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Sometimes the problem is with the Tension, at other times the combination of the knitted items vs. the linking yarn and then also the threading. . Before I link an item I use a test piece to check.


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree with Ingried that it may well be the tension and the particular yarn you are using. I have the manual Hague, and was a production knitter for years, so I have linked a lot of garments. I found that sometimes it was better to use a matching thread/yarn other than the one the garment was knit with.For instance - on chenille pieces, I use pearl cotton. Some yarns are sort of "hairy" and don't flow through as freely, and this causes dropped loops. Before you spend a lot to repair a machine that may not be broken, try linking with a really nice smooth yarn, and check your tension carefully. Maybe nothing is wrong but the yarn! Another thought:
Spray or wax the linker yarn and try again. Best of luck!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

0.

Thanks for all the helpful hints!


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry to have taken so long to respond ... I started looking for a photo and let myself get distracted!

The photo is attached, however! You will see that the ratchet spring appears to have a stepped edge and this is because it's so worn. The good ones have a straight edge as you can see if you have a look at the Hague Direct website.

OH took the linker to pieces, I think he turned it upside down and undid some screws to expose the guts of the linker ... the reason we thought to look at the ratchet spring was - run out of other ideas/nothing else was working/the professional 'adjustment' only worked for about 6 inches once I got the linker home/Hague are offering ratchet springs as a spare part so they must wear out sometimes for some people.

It is also CRUCIAL to have the correct Hague needle - an almost okay needle from Singer or similar doesn't seem to work and the my linker missed stitches - until the needle broke.

I think I spent less than £10 for the springs, needles and postage - well worth it for the tedium it's saved me sewing things together by hand!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for the clear picture and your notes! Very helpful..


----------



## Teddylyn (Jan 4, 2014)

If you have cleaned your linker yourself, what. Did you use to clean it? I got one in good condition but it need some TLC. Thank you!

Lynda


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

I have had my Hague Electric Linker serviced by Hague at Nottingham.
They did a good job. I was able to take it and collect as I live in Derbyshire.


----------



## Teddylyn (Jan 4, 2014)

I live. In the U.S. In Las Vegas. Sending machine out for service isn't really possible so I'm hoping to find info on a DIY method. Thanks!!!


----------

